# OTC euphoria



## King Moonracer

Ok im on 30 mg lexapro and 1-3 mg kpin.

What OTC drugs can i take to have some kind of awesome experience?
Ive heard nyquil gives u the power to haullucinate.

I just want something i can take that will give me a euphoric, sleepy high, kinda like klonopin, that i can buy at walmart. 

Ivr noticeds that when taking klonopin i become smarter and more intuitive, probably because it takes alt of anxiety away, which takes up thinkin energy.

Basically im a weirdo. Im 18 and. Want to get high as a psychological experiment and am trying to get philosophical guidnance from
my subconscious. I know its in there, it just has to be released. 

O ya and im not such a ***** in kpin mode. I dont take **** from my annoying family members, and that turns unto argumebts. But
when that doesnt happen, im talking philosophical **** to the wall. 

Anyone else get these effects? Haha... So ya help me out.


----------



## crayzyMed

Dont take DXM with ssri's or you can die, i would recommend research chemicals, altough nearly all of them are illegal in the US.


----------



## burner00

I will list:

propylhexedrine ( benzedrex inhalers ). Some people tend to enjoy it. IMO it's the best OTC stimulant you can get anymore. If you go that route start with half of the little cotton rod.

Or You can try ephedrine I suppose. Its not as good as propylhexedrine. You can potentiate the effects by adding in caffience  

Kratom and Poppy pod tea are another highly effective euphoric options.

If you are looking for maximum relaxation, you can look around for Kava-kava which have the best similar effects to diazepam (Valium). There are some preperations that work real well and some that don't. Highy recommended to get powder root. 

Some people get high by taking excessive doses of Benedryl and Dimenhydrinate which is Dramamine, an anti-histamine and anti-emetic. It is more a delerient than a hallucinogenic when abused. The high is frightening and lasts days, you may want to attempt suicide while on the drug. There is NOTHING fun about it. 

If you are lucky enough to live in one of the few countries where codeine is over the counter, you are lucky. This will provide the best high of any product over the counter, more euphoric than some prescription drugs. YEAH!

And how can you forget tramadol its available over the counter for in my country just for $3 for 30 tabs without prescription. Haha :twisted


----------



## Rbk

> If you are lucky enough to live in one of the few countries where codeine is over the counter, you are lucky.


Here it is but with paracetamol. Extraction is needed.


----------



## MBL

*Sedating antihistamines*.

*DXM* too.

Mail order some *PHENIBUT*!!!

Promethazine
Dimenhydrinate
That Chlor-[something] always forget the spelling... but it's 1/2 intocxicating for sure.

Or hell, just a large mouthfull of some cough syrup containing drugs, but don't use acetominophen/tylenol products.


----------



## MBL

I can get Codeine here OTC, but it has 8mg a tablet and each tablet contains either asprin or tylenol AND caffeine. It's a waste of time even extracted IMO cuz codeine is such a garbage drug that I wouldn't bother. I can take 4 Tylenol 3's (each have 30mg codeine) and not feel much of anything.


----------



## euphoria

Mate, this kind of stuff belongs on Bluelight. Just saying.



> Dont take DXM with ssri's or you can die,


Have people got serotonin syndrome from the DXM + SSRI combo? I'm just wondering if there's any evidence of such, because DXM is an SRI and an SSRI is an SRI, so you are just combining serotonin reuptake inhibition - like if you took double your SSRI dose one day. If you take a few extra pills of your SSRI, you don't get serotonin syndrome. I'm not sure DXM is even that strong of an SRI in the first place.

Are people just extrapolating the DXM + SSRI interaction based on the fact that if you take DXM with an MAOI, you've got a good chance of serotonin syndrome? MAOI + SRI is, theoretically, a lot different to SSRI + SRI.


----------



## Payn

I would like to know if DXM can to reduce Phenibut tolerance ? Any experience with this? thx


----------



## VanDamMan

Coffee is pretty good. I'll 2nd the propylhexadrine inhalers. The menthol taste is nasty though.

Research Chemicals are only illegal to ingest in the U.S. If you want to do "research" on them, it is perfectly legal.


----------



## King Moonracer

what can i use safely while on SSRIs?


----------



## crayzyMed

King Moonracer said:


> what can i use safely while on SSRIs?


Stimulants, psychedelics and opiates.


----------



## crayzyMed

euphoria said:


> Mate, this kind of stuff belongs on Bluelight. Just saying.
> 
> Have people got serotonin syndrome from the DXM + SSRI combo? I'm just wondering if there's any evidence of such, because DXM is an SRI and an SSRI is an SRI, so you are just combining serotonin reuptake inhibition - like if you took double your SSRI dose one day. If you take a few extra pills of your SSRI, you don't get serotonin syndrome. I'm not sure DXM is even that strong of an SRI in the first place.
> 
> Are people just extrapolating the DXM + SSRI interaction based on the fact that if you take DXM with an MAOI, you've got a good chance of serotonin syndrome? MAOI + SRI is, theoretically, a lot different to SSRI + SRI.


There are casereports on pubmed.


----------



## bben

crayzyMed said:


> Stimulants, psychedelics and opiates.


psychedelics shouldnt really be taken on ssris as it would likely be ****ty.

OTC i would say alcohol hah, there really isnt anything fun OTC and for a reason. In some states they will sell codeine cough syrup OTC but its mixed with an expectorant and i doubt they sell it to an 18 year old.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster

morning glory seeds and nitrous oxide in the form of whipped creams cans could both probably be found at walmart but why don't you just find some weed?


----------



## Keith

burner00 said:


> Some people get high by taking excessive doses of Benedryl and Dimenhydrinate which is Dramamine, an anti-histamine and anti-emetic. It is more a delerient than a hallucinogenic when abused. The high is frightening and lasts days, you may want to attempt suicide while on the drug. There is NOTHING fun about it.


I second this! I tried both when I was a young teen. Sure it messes you up I mixed it with some weed and i blacked out a few times (I didnt pass out i was talking and stuff but I dont remember any of it) and its not a good feeling "high" it feels weird thats all i can describe it as, very disorienting feeling too, you just want it to end.


----------



## euphoria

I tried it too when I was about 16. Don't remember much, other than waking up the next day having trashed my entire room. Also, the fact that it isn't enjoyable at all. Don't bother trying to get high on Benadryl, nutmeg or other similarly pointless things.


----------



## Rbk

I have some diphenhydramine(with paracetamol...) but I bought it as a substitute of hydroxyzine(for sleep) only


----------



## Duke of Prunes

The only legal OTC drugs worth taking excluding RCs are nitrous, DXM and codeine. Don't even bother with MG seeds (they make you puke endlessly and when that wears off, your legs hurt so much presumably from vasoconstriction that you can barely move, they basically cause mild ergotism) or any deliriants (jimson weed, diphenhydramine, etc). Propylhexedrine is rubbish from what I've heard, and has way too many peripheral side-effects. Salvia isn't much fun, either.

If you want real drugs, buy real drugs, not OTC rubbish. Get a bag of weed, some opium, some MDMA (might be a waste of money though on an SSRI), some shrooms etc.


----------



## woot

Is anyone else a little disturbed by this thread? Maybe it's just me..


----------



## crayzyMed

woot said:


> Is anyone else a little disturbed by this thread? Maybe it's just me..


Not me, what i do find disturbing is that one of the worst drugs (alcohol) is accepted by society while the rest isnt.


----------



## woot

Well if you dedicate your username to 'crazy meds', I'm pretty sure you wouldn't be.


----------



## Arisa1536

MBL said:


> *Sedating antihistamines*.
> 
> *DXM* too.
> 
> Mail order some *PHENIBUT*!!!
> 
> Promethazine
> Dimenhydrinate
> That Chlor-[something] always forget the spelling... but it's 1/2 intocxicating for sure.
> 
> Or hell, just a large mouthfull of some cough syrup containing drugs, but don't use acetominophen/tylenol products.


I do not know much about Phenibut and u most likely cannot get it here OTC but if i were you, steer clear of the antihistamines for a sedating high.
I have tried a lot, Diphenhydramine , Doxylamine and Promethazine
They all work similar and you need to take a heavy dose to feel sedated and almost in a Seroquel like state. Seroquel being an antipsychotic has similar ingredients in it to Benadryl (Diphenhydramine) and Promethazine and in high doses they can make u so drowsy you are unable to type or write or even keep your head up. They also cause dry mouth, sore throats and at times i thought i was hearing voices. They do not always aide sleep just make you drowsy and tired but unable to rest and they increase your appetite but lower your energy.

Kava kava is meant to be good if you are not taking anything else that could contradict it although liver damage is a high risk factor with it

I guess cough syrup is pretty accessible in most countries but usually contains Doxylamine or Diphenhydramine however when mixed with codeine and other paracetamols it can have a mild euphoric effect BUT it can also lead to the emergency room and u will need your stomach pumped or to be placed on an IV drip to combat the toxicity levels in your blood stream from mixing both drugs with your prescribed medication, i know as i have been there and done that in the past :afr



Woot said:


> (In response to crazymeds post) Well if you dedicate your username to 'crazy meds', I'm pretty sure you wouldn't be.


Well woot i happen to agree with crazy med. there are so many people in the city i live in making for horrific statistics of people who die or kill others under the influence of alcohol.
The death toll over the holidays in my country sky rocketed to more than half the number of tragedies in 2009/2010 new year period and the common denominator was off course Alcohol which is freely available, advertised, on sale in supermarkets and liquor stores, available any time of the day or night and used in conjunction with driving and speeding. It also causes family violence as we have shocking numbers of domestic violence fueled by alcohol and house fires due to drunk parents coming home to cook themselves something while absolutely trashed.

I agree with Crazymed, this is an addictive poison that is available to anyone, underage or not and causes the liver, kidneys, blood stream and mental state to perish


----------



## MBL

burner00 said:


> And how can you forget tramadol its available over the counter for in my country just for $3 for 30 tabs without prescription. Haha :twisted


HEY. I'm moving in.


----------



## bmwfan07

woot said:


> Is anyone else a little disturbed by this thread? Maybe it's just me..


No, I was just going to pose that question. I don't find the notion of potentially dangerous experimentation with overdoses and combinations of OTC drugs particularly appealing. I just hope that one of the people in this thread doesn't have to get their stomach pumped or become psychotically or deliriously suicidal. It's kind of playing with fire, in my book, unless you're just taking a little extra codeine cough syrup or sniffing NOS from a whipped cream can or something. Overdosing on benadryl? Give me a break. :roll


----------



## crayzyMed

Meh, not allowing those sort of conversations turned out to be a complete joke, because without ppl saying a high dose of benadryl is horrible, the guy thinking about it may just do it;...


----------



## Rbk

Arisa1536 said:


> steer clear of the antihistamines for a sedating high.
> I have tried a lot, Diphenhydramine , Doxylamine and Promethazine
> They all work similar and you need to take a heavy dose to feel sedated and almost in a Seroquel like state. Seroquel being an antipsychotic has similar ingredients in it to Benadryl (Diphenhydramine) and Promethazine and in high doses they can make u so drowsy you are unable to type or write or even keep your head up. They also cause dry mouth, sore throats and at times i thought i was hearing voices.


Probably because anticholinergic effects(dry mouth, voices). Thats why I use hydroxyzine which is weaker anticholinergic.



crazyMed said:


> not allowing those sort of conversations turned out to be a complete joke, because without ppl saying a high dose of benadryl is horrible, the guy thinking about it may just do it


True


----------



## db4805

woot said:


> Is anyone else a little disturbed by this thread? Maybe it's just me..


Yes, it's not just you.

I used to do this kind of thing too. Now I'm a lonesome loser...

It's a prescription for a downward spiral.

When dealing with people, remember you are not dealing with creatures of logic, but creatures of emotion. 
Dale Carnegie


----------



## kev

Don't get high off of nyquil or benadryl (or anything with an antihistamine). You have to take an absurdly large amount to hallucinate and the hallucinations are not fun, just frightening. Now I'm sure you're not afraid of hallucinations, but what you should be afraid of is the terrible anxiety (small dosages decrease anxiety, high dosages increase it while making you sleepy) and depression that ensues during and after large dosages. The thing about nyquil is there is no high, only an anti-high, but yet there is still a comedown. Of course, if you just want to take a small amount to knock yourself out, it is pretty effective.

You can get high off of nutmeg but I don't find it enjoyable. Also, it takes forever to kick in so there is a tendency to overdose (the hangover is rather unpleasant, it's difficult to breathe, so be careful) You probably won't get much euphoria from it either.

There are some online stores that sell stuff like kratom. I tried that once and it was kind of interesting. I don't think I took enough though to get the full effects (it was very expensive, I tried to make it last). 

You can get this thing called spice at headshops. It's completely legal (so far). It is a little like marijuana. I can't say I like it as much though. 

Of course, there is DXM, but I save it for last since I developed a nasty habit from it and also the serotonin syndrome risk (which I never had but I'm sure happens to some people) Sure, I had fun on it (it's easy to make fun of, but it does do the job) but I became psychologically addicted to it (yes, it's possible). Also it isn't anything like klonopin. It's actually quite energizing at the mid-range dosages and you will probably have trouble sleeping. 

Marijuana is probably safer than all these drugs but of course it's illegal.


----------



## bmwfan07

kev said:


> Marijuana is probably safer than all these drugs but of course it's illegal.


Threads like this one are perfect examples of why MJ should be totally legalized. It would solve a lot of problems--far more than it would cause. The mounting decriminalization/medical MJ movement is just the first step. Thank God.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

kev said:


> You can get this thing called spice at headshops. It's completely legal (so far). It is a little like marijuana. I can't say I like it as much though.


It's just a synthetic cannabinoid sprayed on some random plant matter. They usually use JWH-018, which is a FULL CB1/CB2 agonist as opposed to THC which is a partial agonist, so it's far easier to overdose on it. It's supposed to have some pretty carcinogenic metabolites too. Don't write it off as being weak, because it's every bit as potent as the real thing and overdoses are supposed to be very unpleasant. Convulsions/seizures and panic attacks seem to be common.

Ignore the pre-mixed "fake weed" products and look into buying pure stuff if you really want to do this crap so you have some control over the dose, but a better idea would just be to smoke real weed. Who cares about the legality? Over here if you get caught for possession they just confiscate it and caution you unless you're carrying loads of it.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Duke of Prunes said:


> It's just a synthetic cannabinoid sprayed on some random plant matter. They usually use JWH-018, which is a FULL CB1/CB2 agonist as opposed to THC which is a partial agonist, so it's far easier to overdose on it. It's supposed to have some pretty carcinogenic metabolites too. Don't write it off as being weak, because it's every bit as potent as the real thing and overdoses are supposed to be very unpleasant. Convulsions/seizures and panic attacks seem to be common.
> 
> Ignore the pre-mixed "fake weed" products and look into buying pure stuff if you really want to do this crap so you have some control over the dose, but a better idea would just be to smoke real weed. Who cares about the legality? Over here if you get caught for possession they just confiscate it and caution you unless you're carrying loads of it.


Spice isn't as dangerous as people imply, I wouldn't say it's completely safe but as many as people who have smoked it, it's still safer than the majority of OTC and legal drugs. Only thing is people think it's like marijuana, it does have a marijuana like high, but it's totally different. In terms of the high, while marijuana centers your mind, spice scatters it. A lot of potheads hate spice, but personally I like the differences. I'd definitely prefer cannabis, but it's a nice change.

It's also cool the fact that you could get in at a gas station and a headshop. It was the perfect example of what it would be like if cannabis was legal. Just go to a store and buy it. But that's why spice was created, because marijuana is illegal. Whoever thought to turn JWH-018 and acetone bath it to make it look like marijuana is a genius. It literally got to the point it was being sold everywhere before the DEA shut it down.

Also to mention to everyone if they didn't know, Spice is now illegal. It's a Class 1 Felony. All the stores were suppose to end sales on December 20th 2010. The DEA used emergency powers to intervine making it temporarily illegal for a year. After review, it'll be determined to be illegal. That's the way the system works.


----------



## King Moonracer

Ok specific time. What about something i could get at vitamin world? Herbs?

Ive been taking about 2 grams of valerian root before bed, along with 20mg of lexapro, and ive had had really crazy dreams everytime.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Be careful with valerian, it's supposedly pretty bad for your liver.


----------



## fallenboy

_*Salvia divinorum may be worthy of investigation.
*_


----------



## tiktock

Marijuana is practically legal in many states. It _will_ get you high, but as far as self-medicating goes, it actually amplifies my anxiety. In fact, I think years of habital pot smoking is what caused my anxiety disorder. Though, it may not have the same effect on all people.

Another drug is Salvia. In many states it's completely legal. Found in smoke shops, if smoked correctly (out of a bong with a torch lighter; hold it in), you will have a short hallucinogenic experience. Best find a "spotter" to watch you; you might do something stupid while under the influence.

When I tried it I took a short trip to another world. It's stronger than LSD in some ways. Though if you're looking for a euphoric experience, it may not be the best option; Salvia induces a dysphoric feeling in many people.

That's about as it as far as legality goes. Vicodin and other opiate pharmaceuticals will definitely give you a strong, clean euphoric feeling if you can get a prescription for it. Best to steer clear though, these drugs have high abuse potential.


----------



## crayzyMed

Branded products are total ****, atleast know what your taking.


----------



## bork

Dihydrocodiene cold water extraction

Everything else OTC = not euphoric


----------



## Comfortably Glum

I find Nyquil to be pretty damn euphoric. Right up until I pass out... :fall


----------



## millenniumman75

^It's kind of a waste to do that. :no


----------



## KurtG85

King Moonracer said:


> ...What OTC drugs can i take to have some kind of awesome experience?


By trying to get extreme psychotropic effects from everyday medicines you are entering brain dead vegetable territory. Paint and glue are OTC, how about those? lol. Seriously though, if you are stupid enough to go trying to invent your own high, you really do deserve the resulting state of being dead or in a vegetative state for the rest of your life.

You'll never experience any worthwhile effects anyway from abuse of everyday meds, just dulling, blank-ness. This is what I was told anyway from the mouth of a only moderately brain dead, occasionally comprehensible abuser of OTC 'high'-inducing material who I supervised in the hospital.


----------



## bmwfan07

KurtG85 said:


> Seriously though, if you are stupid enough to go trying to invent your own high, you really do deserve the resulting state of being dead or in a vegetative state for the rest of your life.


No one deserves that. To say otherwise is reprehensible.


----------



## King Moonracer

Ok let's talk about salvia. I've never smoked anything before, what will happen? I doubt ill be able to try it while living at home while going to school. But I am fascinated with hallucinogens. Salvia sounds good because it's a really short trip, I could probably do it alone. I'll probably get an apartment in a year or two, and hopefully I'll be living alone. 

So ya salvia. Where do i get it? How much? I don't even know how to use a bong haha. It sounds interesting.


----------



## T-Bone

theres really all kinda of things

salvia from what i hear his a hallucinogen but ive never felt anything from it.......there are legal cannabinoids in herbs or "incense" sold under the name K2 that give a pot like high........nutmeg can produce a mild pot like high as well. that can be toxic. and the effects last for hours........DXM (dextromethorphan)of course is GARUNTEED to screw your mind up.thats a dissociative hallucinogen like pcp or ketamine.......LSA is a relative to LSD. which is found in morning glory and hawaiian baby woodrose seeds, most of which are sprayed with pesticides so i dont recommend that(i dont recommend ANY of this stuff).......nitrous oxide (laughing gas,whipped cream despenser)sold in head shops sometimes.......kava kava root cant produce euphoria. its used to be sold as herbal supplement. i think they might have taken that off the shelves ..........there are all kinds of inhalents or thing you can huff. none of which are safe. theres also other psychoative plants that are used in other countries for rituals and are basically unused in the united states and hard to find. 
Erowid.org is the best place to find all this information. be safe.


----------



## King Moonracer

SomebodyWakeME said:


> theres really all kinda of things
> 
> salvia from what i hear his a hallucinogen but ive never felt anything from it.......there are legal cannabinoids in herbs or "incense" sold under the name K2 that give a pot like high........nutmeg can produce a mild pot like high as well. that can be toxic. and the effects last for hours........DXM (dextromethorphan)of course is GARUNTEED to screw your mind up.thats a dissociative hallucinogen like pcp or ketamine.......LSA is a relative to LSD. which is found in morning glory and hawaiian baby woodrose seeds, most of which are sprayed with pesticides so i dont recommend that(i dont recommend ANY of this stuff).......nitrous oxide (laughing gas,whipped cream despenser)sold in head shops sometimes.......kava kava root cant produce euphoria. its used to be sold as herbal supplement. i think they might have taken that off the shelves ..........there are all kinds of inhalents or thing you can huff. none of which are safe. theres also other psychoative plants that are used in other countries for rituals and are basically unused in the united states
> 
> and hard to find
> Erowid.org is the best place to find all this information. be safe.


ya thats my most important thing. It HAS to be safe. Its amazing that beer an cigs are legal, and cannibus and lsd arent. It doesnt make any sense. I mean, friggin lexapro will even **** up my mind eventually.

Ivr decided to quit lexapro and take 5 htp instead. Anyone know amything about 5 htp?


----------



## T-Bone

King Moonracer said:


> Ok let's talk about salvia. I've never smoked anything before, what will happen? I doubt ill be able to try it while living at home while going to school. But I am fascinated with hallucinogens. Salvia sounds good because it's a really short trip, I could probably do it alone. I'll probably get an apartment in a year or two, and hopefully I'll be living alone.
> 
> So ya salvia. Where do i get it? How much? I don't even know how to use a bong haha. It sounds interesting.


from what i understand you have to buy the extract if you really want to trip. that either comes in a powder or a compressed tablet. ive never smoked that, only the leaves and i felt nothing. but i heard it makes you trip pretty hard and gives you some kind of tunnel vision or something. the whole experience lasts only minutes.
none of its cheap, not worth the cost in my opinion. just the leaf alone isnt much cheaper than pot.


----------



## King Moonracer

Oh yea an just a reminder. Im not lookin to gwt high just because it feels good. Im kinda trying to get to my subconscious mind, and am curious about the effect
of drugs on the mind. Id love to one day continue the banned studies of LSD.


----------



## KurtG85

bmwfan07 said:


> No one deserves that. To say otherwise is reprehensible.


:Hand in waistcoat:


----------



## T-Bone

King Moonracer said:


> Oh yea an just a reminder. Im not lookin to gwt high just because it feels good. Im kinda trying to get to my subconscious mind, and am curious about the effect
> of drugs on the mind. Id love to one day continue the banned studies of LSD.


haha wouldnt we all? nothing wrong with a little exploration of the mind, but it feels good too!  well most of the time. really DXM is something you might want to look into if youre looking to digging into your brain. but its really not for everyone. also you gotta watch dangerous interactions with any meds you may be taking.

5 htp is a amino acid sold in supplements. i wouldnt take this if youre looking for any kind of mind alteration, because youll get none. its supposedly a antidepressant and a sleep aid when TAKEN AS a supplement,which means everyday. i doubt its effectiveness.


----------



## TenYears

King Moonracer said:


> Oh yea an just a reminder. Im not lookin to gwt high just because it feels good. Im kinda trying to get to my subconscious mind, and am curious about the effect
> of drugs on the mind. Id love to one day continue the banned studies of LSD.


Man, I've gotta tell you to be careful with the acid. I've got a pretty long history of drug abuse, which I think has probably contributed to my SAD, although I was screwed up before I even tried drugs, lol. It'd be easier for me to tell you what drugs I haven't taken, than to tell you which drugs I have taken. Long, long list.

The first time I did it I took 5 (yes, five) hits of something my friends called "pharmacutical" or "pharm 20/25". This was 20 years ago. I can't find anything on it, anywhere, don't think that's really what it was called, so I don't know what it was.

Within the first hour my friends say they had to hold down my arms with their knees, restrain me because I was trying to gouge out my eyes. I saw demons. After my friends stopped restraining me, I tried to jump off a balcony (this was all at a hotel). I'll spare you the rest of the details.

Just my two cents man...I would remember that what you're getting if you drop acid is, well.......a lot of times you don't know what you're getting. That's my point. Scary, scary ****.


----------



## T-Bone

KurtG85 said:


> Paint and glue are OTC, how about those? lol. Seriously though, if you are stupid enough to go trying to invent your own high, you really do deserve the resulting state of being dead or in a vegetative state for the rest of your life.


Im sure others would say the same thing about people with that mindset portrayed above in quotations. Are you suggesting people should do illegal drugs instead? Or perhaps that nobody should use the substances that have been givin to us on this earth for any kind of gratification, so we can all live sober lives like the almighty you lol?


----------



## KurtG85

I was interested in salvia for a little bit too until I watched a bunch of videos of people tripping on it. It seems to be more of a disorienting and dissociating experience than a relaxing, euphoric, or enjoyable one. Most videos look like pretty horrific experiences IMO. I have only seen one trip out of about 50 vids I watched that looked even a little enjoyable. It looks like people are drowning in a lack of definable reality. 
The most common effect looks to be that you embarrass the hell out of yourself. Of course thats no problem with people you are close with but might be more of an issue with we social anxiety sufferers.


----------



## King Moonracer

I dont know. Im stopping my lexapro. Just took 3 kpin. Combined with my strange SSRI withdrawal symptoms, klonopin kinda ****s me up. I have extreme derealization, and my body tingles . Im dizzy and i feel like im 1000 lbs haha. Itll last about 2 weeks though. I wanna get my system clean before i do anything.


----------



## RockIt

Getting high is stupid. And that's all I gots to say about that.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Incorrect. Being unhappy when you don't have to be is stupid.


----------



## Under17

You can get high from sex, love, music, exercise, etc. There's absolutely nothing wrong with that. I don't see how taking a pill every once in awhile to get a similar effect is such a terrible thing. My brief encounter of opiates didn't do anything except give me a few memorable, pain-free nights here and there.


----------



## bmwfan07

Duke of Prunes said:


> Incorrect. Being unhappy when you don't have to be is stupid.


Short-term happiness at the possible expense of future mental health is equally stupid. Sometimes, that risk is inherently unknowable.


----------

